# New Member



## jr4 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello all, I am a new member that has been working out for about 2 years. I have been reading the various forums for about 2 months and have learned a lot! Thank you.  I was wondering if there was anywhere to look for info on diet and nutrition for an older (50) guy.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jr4* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 26, 2011)

welcome to da boards


----------



## dubz (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome man


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Try leangains for a style of nutrition! It works great. Stick to whole, nonpackaged foods (like chicken breasts, fish, vegetables, fruits over pre-packaged foods like microwaveable dishes and things like that)


----------



## LovetaH19 (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## obeymyarm (Aug 2, 2011)

whats up enjoy


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 2, 2011)

welcome


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome! I'm sure you'll be able to find some diet help on here seems to be a pretty big age range on here


----------

